# SWINGERS?



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

Sziasztok Dumcsizok, 

Ismeritk -e a Swinger klubbokat szerte Europaban is es mondhatni mindenhol?
A velemenyetekre vagyok kivancsi: helyetelenititek -e vagypedig jonak talaljatok e a letezesuket? Nem tul sok a szabadossag ebben?

Mi a velemenyetek, volt e tapasztalatotok?


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 1)

meno meno meno cool cool cool meno


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

Na mi van Dumcsizokaim, nagyon hallgattok.  

Mi van senki nem rosszalkodik hazon kivul? (En sajna tiltolistas vagyok, boldog hazassagban elek , szoval befogom...)

Anonim, mit is kezdtel el mondani?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Hat az ugy van, hogy biztos jo hogy van ilyen de en nem is tudtam rola mert nos vagyok es ilyet nem is csinalnek, meg ha puskaval kenyszeritenenek akkor sem


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 1)

majd kesobb itt ul az asszony es ha hevesen verem.... a billentyuket felfigyel


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 1)

cool De megbeszelhetnenk egy helyen 
par nap ott 
1 800 GO SUPER (6969 ) cool


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Ez nem is a te szamod


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

khöm-khöm


Az az igazsag hogy irigyelem az olyanokat akik csak ugy elmennek egy ilyen klubba es lefekszenek ismeretlenekkel. Nekem sose lenne eleg merszem, na meg valahogy bizti nem talalnek olyat aki szimpi. 

Aki meg szimpi azzal meg nem birok egybol ugyse....mert akkor meg mit gondolna rolam. Meg kulonben is, nem ismerem. Szoval mivel tulbonyolitom igyhat maradok tisztelettel.


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 1)

nem ismeretlen 
bemutatkozunk : anonim vagyok.....


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by anonim_@Apr 30 2004, 07:28 PM
> * cool De megbeszelhetnenk egy helyen
> par nap ott
> 1 800 GO SUPER (6969 ) cool *


   


ha ha ha


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Apr 30 2004, 07:29 PM
> * khöm-khöm
> 
> 
> ...


 Kicsit komplikalt vagy :wacko:


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:31 PM
> * Na Fijjúk!!
> Ha ilyeneket irtok.......
> Igazam van Karibka?
> ...


 szia Dori, meg jo hogy igazad van. ezeknek a sracoknak csak a szajuk nagy


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Leskelodott


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Apr 30 2004, 07:23 PM
> * Na mi van Dumcsizokaim, nagyon hallgattok.
> 
> Mi van senki nem rosszalkodik hazon kivul? (En sajna tiltolistas vagyok, boldog hazassagban elek , szoval befogom...)
> ...


 Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Apr 30 2004, 07:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Apr 30 2004, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-karibcsaj_@Apr 30 2004, 07:29 PM
> * khöm-khöm
> 
> 
> ...


Kicsit komplikalt vagy :wacko: [/b][/quote]
Ezert mindig csak a haverjaimmal fekudtem le  
Biztos neked is voltak baratnok csak erre a celra....nem?


 ''Na most akkor barat vagy nem barat? RokaBeka vagy BekaRoka? (VUK)''  

:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Engem itt frocliznak Ki akar a baratom lenni? pironkodo


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Apr 30 2004, 07:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Boszi @ Apr 30 2004, 07:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-karibcsaj_@Apr 30 2004, 07:23 PM
> * Na mi van Dumcsizokaim, nagyon hallgattok.
> 
> Mi van senki nem rosszalkodik hazon kivul? (En sajna tiltolistas vagyok, boldog hazassagban elek , szoval befogom...)
> ...


Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot  [/b][/quote]
:meghajolo :rohog


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 1)

akarsza baratnom lenni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:39 PM
> * Ez nem a Csocsike topic!!! offtopic *


 Ez sem?


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

Latjatok Fiuk? Dori mindenkit fel perc alatt kipontoz ha nem figyeletek!  

Cici, neked az a bajod hogy most kerdezt e az anonim hogy ajarsz e a baratnoje lenni es te megcsak nem is valaszoltal ra.  


''Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot''

Ezt tudjak otthon?  

De komolyra forditva a szot: nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot, de milyen hazassag lenne az? Ahol a felek massal hemperegnek?!


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:48 PM
> * Nyitott házasság.  *


 szerinted mukodik?  

Az nem is hazassag. FUJ most hanynom kell ha arra gondolok hogy az en kis bubu ferjem valaki macajaval... :wacko:  :angry: h34r: :evil


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj+Apr 30 2004, 07:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (karibcsaj @ Apr 30 2004, 07:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:48 PM
> * Nyitott házasság.  *


szerinted mukodik?  

Az nem is hazassag. FUJ most hanynom kell ha arra gondolok hogy az en kis bubu ferjem valaki macajaval... :wacko:  :angry: h34r: :evil [/b][/quote]
Jo de ha mar 20 eve egyutt vagytok szerintem az sem normalis hogy mindig csak a partnered utan vagyodjal vagy mast ne kivanjal mellette...elvegre nem monogam a ferfi ember.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:53 PM
> * És a Nőember?  *


 ...en neked oldalas kielemzeseket tudnek errol regelni de sajna mennem kell...I have a date hehehehehe


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Apr 30 2004, 07:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Boszi @ Apr 30 2004, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 07:53 PM
> * És a Nőember?  *


...en neked oldalas kielemzeseket tudnek errol regelni de sajna mennem kell...I have a date hehehehehe  [/b][/quote]
Na, tipikus Boszi.

nem hiszem hogy monogam meg poligam. Ez csak kifogas. Neha en is latok itt palikat akikre siman ra birnek ugrani de ugy nem teszem. Mert emberek vagyunk nem allatok, uralkodjunk magunkon. 
Ha a nok tudnak a ferfiak miert nem?


De lehet hogy par ev mulva meg megorulok/elvalok/elmaganyosodom/ es ilyen swingers klubbokba fogok jarni.....ki tudja.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Apr 30 2004, 08:03 PM
> * Karibka,te csak ne ugrálj semmilyen fiúra!
> Még ne!!!!!!!! :wacko: *


 ne aggodj meg nem fogok  

:rohog :rohog


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 1)

Igen, halottam legordulni


----------



## klari (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Apr 30 2004, 07:35 PM
> * Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot  *


 Na Boszi, ez a badarság már nekem túl sok.
Ki tudna délután egy hapsival hemperegni és este lelkiismeretfúrdalás nélkül a férje mellé bújni az ágyba.
Ha boldog a házassága akkor nincs szüksége egyiknek sem mással cicázni. :rossz


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 1)

csöcsi lőj közéjük.. :hivatalos :hivatalos


----------



## BociSajt (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Klári_@Apr 30 2004, 11:02 PM
> * Ki tudna délután egy hapsival hemperegni és este lelkiismeretfúrdalás nélkül a férje mellé bújni az ágyba.
> Ha boldog a házassága akkor nincs szüksége egyiknek sem mással cicázni. :rossz *


 A swinger eletstilusban altalaban mind ket hazastars ezt az eletmodot uzi. Tehet semmivel sem kellemetlenebb vagy kellemesebb a ferjnek a feleseg melle bujni mint egy altag hazasparnak.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 1)

Miert lenne badarsag? Habar gondolom egy idosebb korosztaly megnehezebben tudja ezt elhinni. Ha a ket tarsnak igenye hogy hazassagon kivul akarnak sexualis eletet elni az o kapcsolatuk meg erosebb is talan mert nincs koztuk meg a feltekenyseg, van onbizalmuk hogy a tars nem fog kilepni a kapcsolatbol, stb. 

HA!!!!! eltudom hinni hogy van olyan hogy ket ember elete vegukig csak egymashoz vonzodjanak es egymast kivanjak....akkor ok a legszerencsesebbek  Remelem most nem jonnek "hogy mi mar mit tom en mennyi ev ota egyutt vagyunk es soha de soha nem volt felre lepes" peldak mert sokszor akik vakon hisznek a tarsukban azok esnek orra a legnagyobbatt. Tul sok olyan part tudok ahol a no szentul hiszi hogy a ferje huseges vagy ellenkezoleg kozben ojjajjajajjj .....es nagyon de nagyon keveset ahol tudom vagyis gondolom  hogy husegesek egymashoz. A mai valas statisztika is magaert beszel, ami azt hiszem 54% itt Kanadaban, elvegre a huseg vagy monogamia nem alap karakter egy embernel, az egyhaz volt aki az embert erre kenyszeritette.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 1)

> *Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot *



Persze hogy nem,de ez attol függ kinek milyen az erkölcsi hozzáállása.

De ha valaki más férfi/nö után vágyik mi a francnak házasodni.Akkor élje az illetö a "singel" életét és akkor és oda megy ahova akar....
A házasság akkor csak egy vállalati szerzödés,mert könnyebb az élet együtt fizetni a bankkölcsönöket?
Mi a házasság értelme tulajdonképpen?

Boszi,
10 évig voltam férjnél,de egyszer sem fordult meg a fejemben,hogy átmenjek a szomszédba.Nem az volt a válook....



> *Ki tudna délután egy hapsival hemperegni és este lelkiismeretfúrdalás nélkül a férje mellé bújni az ágyba.
> Ha boldog a házassága akkor nincs szüksége egyiknek sem mással cicázni. *


Klári,
Egyetértek.Hogy van ez...Ha férjnél vagyok vagy van egy udvarlom akivel jol érzem magam,akkor nem megyek el balra...ha rosszul érzem magam,akkor véget vetek a cirkusznak,viszontlátás és megyek "vadászni"....

Nem lehet az,hogy talán az egyik mai "népbetegség" (egyedüllét és kiégettség) pont emiatt van? Hogy nem arra törekszünk,hogy lelkileg legyünk egy valakivel hanem csak eljárunk izélgetni és kész ? Ettöl is ki lehetégni,vagy?
Van itt valaki aki dolgozott mint prostituált? Hogy van az? Az is csak "ki-és-be" és viszlát,vagy????

   :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 1)

> *csöcsi lőj közéjük*



Pufi,
Te csak ne biztasd a csöcsit....van itt elég erös csajszi....adunk neki ha nekiáll lövöldözni...és hogy nézne ki a csöcsi vérzö orral szerinted?



szivar szivar szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

h34r:


----------



## klari (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 1 2004, 05:29 AM
> * Klári,
> Egyetértek.Hogy van ez...Ha férjnél vagyok vagy van egy udvarlom akivel jol érzem magam,akkor nem megyek el balra...ha rosszul érzem magam,akkor véget vetek a cirkusznak,viszontlátás és megyek "vadászni"....
> 
> *


 Jullan, pontosan fején ütötted a szöget. Ha szeretsz valakit akkor nem kivánsz mást. Ha meg nem szereted akkor meg mi a fenét élsz vagy jársz vele.
Nekem is tökéletesen ez a véleményem.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Miert kell bantani a szoget? h34r:


----------



## incognito (2004 Május 1)

Hogy a valosagban hogy neznek ki, nem tudom. Interneten is vannak swinger clubok. En megprobaltam, semmi sem jott ossze... Talan nem vagyok eleg nyitott.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 1)

Nem kell messzire menni,csak nézzetek meg egy-két jobb filmet...mit mondanak a srácok:

Bruce Willis,nem tudom mi volt a film cime,valaki piszkálta,hogy miért nem nösül,miért nincs barátnöje...férfi létére mit mondott?
- A nök csak azt akarják,hogy jol meg legyenek "dugva" - (bocs a kifejezésért),vagy ha az már nem elég,akkor rávetik magukat a bankkártyámra.

Tegnap megnéztem már 100-or a My Big Fat Greek Wedding-et.Mit mond a tanárur amikor elöször beül a "Dancing Zorba"-ba a kollegával,aki egyik nöt a másik után intézi el horizontális helyzetben:
- They all look the same....

Egy idö után ez a sok "cool date" marha unalmas lesz.Az emberek kiégnek,lelkileg unottak,hidegek lesznek.Egyik másik annyira,hogy már nem tudja milyen érzés a szerelem.
Na,akkor mi a következö lépés,hogy teremtsünkmagunknak egy "cool" életet?

Sokan talán jo kis sportnak veszik a sexuális életet.Egészségükre.De szerintem a sex az egy fokkal több....
Szerintem.


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 1)

Hiányolok egy-két dolgot ebböl a témábol:

Hol van a srácok hozzászolása????? Ezt a témát mindig mi nök nyüljük....

Nem igazságos...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)

Az elet sosem igazsagos B) A topicot nos ferfiak latogatjak, es ha van is velemenyuk, a csaladi beke elobrevalo az elmeleti fejtegeteseknel. Egyebkent nekem nincs problemam az ilyen clubbokal , Mindenki szabad akaratabol megy oda, es tudnia kell mire szamithat. Ha ez hianyzik a boldogsaghoz akkor had csinaljak.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 1)

Mit szeretnétek hallani?

Először is ez nagyon privát. Most amikor csináltam az interjut a Koncz Zsuzsával, azt kérdeztem: Látunk szinpadon, TV-ben, mikor leszel a Blikkben? (Lévén a Blikk egy pletyka lap) Azt mondta: Tudod van erre egy nagyon szép magyar szó: magánügy. A magánügyem a magánügyem. Finom elhárítás volt.

Ez is magánügy. Ha teoretikusan beszélünk róla, akkor tudomásul kell venni, hogy genetikai adottság is a szexuális igény. Nem mindenki egyformán igényli. Ez már önmagában is meghatározó tényező. S azért említettem a szerelem előtt, mert ez még a szerelmet is képes hanyatfektetni, hogy stilusos legyek. Számtalan olyan lányt ismertem akinek minden különösebb szerelmi érzések nélkül is virtussal felvértezett igénye volt. Innen indul pl az is, hogy egy kisség megszokott vagy megfáradt házasság esetén kezdődik a megcsalás. Vannak akik elvállnak azért mert ugyérzik a másik nem elég jó numera, vagy éppen a félredugás ébreszti rá arra, hogy jé van annál jobb is mint amit otthon feltálalnak. Igy azt gondolom, hogy ez mindenkinél más.

Ami a szerelemmel majd szeretettel kötődő kapcsolatok alappillére lehet, az a másik megbecsülése és önmagunk önbecsülése. Ez a fajta az a monogán aki képes ellenállni a csalásnak, mert hisz biztos vagyok benne mindenki életében voltak vagy vannak ,,csábító,, pillanatok, helyzetek. 

Megcsalni a másikat? - lekiismerti kérdés is. Kinek kinek más a lekiismerete.
Ez szigoruan a magánvéleményem. Nem kell vele egyetérteni.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@May 1 2004, 11:03 AM
> *
> Ez is magánügy. Ha teoretikusan beszélünk róla, akkor tudomásul kell venni, hogy genetikai adottság is a szexuális igény. Nem mindenki egyformán igényli. Ez már önmagában is meghatározó tényező. S azért említettem a szerelem előtt, mert ez még a szerelmet is képes hanyatfektetni, hogy stilusos legyek. Számtalan olyan lányt ismertem akinek minden különösebb szerelmi érzések nélkül is virtussal felvértezett igénye volt. Innen indul pl az is, hogy egy kisség megszokott vagy megfáradt házasság esetén kezdődik a megcsalás. Vannak akik elvállnak azért mert ugyérzik a másik nem elég jó numera, vagy éppen a félredugás ébreszti rá arra, hogy jé van annál jobb is mint amit otthon feltálalnak. Igy azt gondolom, hogy ez mindenkinél más.
> 
> ...


:meghajolo :meghajolo  nagyon jol megirt velemeny.



Nem jarok swinger klubba vagy ilyesmi de nem zarom ki hogy megprobalnam egyszer. A mai vilagban ez a fajta fekete feher gondolkodas nem nagyon mukodik es kulomben sem csak a sexualis kapcsolaton mulik egy hazassag. Sok minden mas is van ami egyut tart egy kapcsolatot es ha egy uzleti felallitasnak akarjak titulalni... meg jo hogy annak is koze van hozza. Kinek mi es kinek hogy, az egyetlen lenyeg hogy a parkpacsolatban levo emberkeknek mukodjon a union, az hogy mas mit gondol az nem lenyeg.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 1)




----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 1)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@May 1 2004, 05:03 PM
> * Mit szeretnétek hallani?
> 
> Először is ez nagyon privát. Most amikor csináltam az interjut a Koncz Zsuzsával, azt kérdeztem: Látunk szinpadon, TV-ben, mikor leszel a Blikkben? (Lévén a Blikk egy pletyka lap) Azt mondta: Tudod van erre egy nagyon szép magyar szó: magánügy. A magánügyem a magánügyem. Finom elhárítás volt.
> ...


 meno meno


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 2)

Pufikam, egyetertek hogy maganugy. Epp ezert kellet feldobnom ezt a topikot hogy lassam hogyan reagaltok...  
PROVOKATOOOOOR  

De azzal en is egyet ertek hogy a Dumcsis fiuk nyuszik es nem mernek irni, hianyzanak a jo kis tokos hozzaszolasok :blink:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 2)

> *De azzal en is egyet ertek hogy a Dumcsis fiuk nyuszik es nem mernek irni, hianyzanak a jo kis tokos hozzaszolasok *



Pont ezt hiányolom en is...  

Nem arrol van szo,hogy ki kell teregetni a magánéletünket...en sosem szoktam.Abszolut "top secret" es "confidentiell".

De ahogy karibka irja: egy kis provokácio sosem árt,mert akkor kezdenek az emberek gondolkodni...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 2)

Lanyok, ki akar dugni? :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 2)

offtopic 

Nem erröl szol a téma,csöcsike !!!! szivar 

Hiányod van ????     :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 2)

Te akartal tokos hozzaszolast ,hat nesze b..meg :rohog pironkodo


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 2)

Az a hozzászolás amiröl te beszélsz,azt a karibka akarta...

Ne pimaszkodj.... szivar


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 2)

Jol van na. En csak erdeklodtem :wub:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 2)

Watch your language next time,please.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 2)

Almodozz es betorik a fejed.  Igazi ferfi sors


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 2)

Azt nem mondtam,hogy ne álmodozz,lelkem.  

A szohasználat nem tetszett....vagy a sarki kocsmában vagyunk? :wacko:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 2)

Nok


----------



## klari (2004 Május 2)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 2 2004, 05:15 AM
> *  Nok  *


 Látod Csöcsi, ha mondod az a baj, ha nem akkor meg az.
futyul


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 2)

Csocsi ertekelem az oszintesegedet.  
Dugni mindig mindenki akar ez nem kerdes  

De a velemenyetekre vagyok kivancsi


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 2)

Nekem most mondja a nejem hogy te diszno ne mereszeld leirni....
:lol:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 2)

> _Originally posted by anonim_@May 2 2004, 04:06 PM
> * Nekem most mondja a nejem hogy te diszno ne mereszeld leirni....
> :lol: *


 meno    :rohog


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 3)

Draga szep naccsagosasszonyom de komolynak teccik lenni..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

En meg nem ertek hozza


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)




----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

Ok


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 2 2004, 06:07 PM
> * En meg nem ertek hozza  *


 latom az abran reszletezted hogyan kell ket kezzel es egy kioltott nyelvvel felizgatni a noket


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

Igy mar probaltam es a hatas frenetikus volt.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

Megint kinevet futyul


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 3)

Igen, Cici is going through menopause


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

Piszkalodunk? Azt hiszitek hogy a bekat is a golya hozza?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 3)

> *De azzal en is egyet ertek hogy a Dumcsis fiuk nyuszik es nem mernek irni, hianyzanak a jo kis tokos hozzaszolasok *



Na tessék, nemnézek be egy pár napig és Ti már megint a sex-nél vagytok cool


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 3)

Latod Spanky, nem erdemes eltunni!
Na most ha mar itt vagy Cici se fel majd annyira...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

De, :evil Megjott a konkurencia


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 3)

Szerintem a konkurenciad kunkori...nincs mitol aggodnod.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Május 3)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@May 2 2004, 10:24 PM
> * Szerintem a konkurenciad kunkori...nincs mitol aggodnod.   *


 he he he hallod ezt Spanky?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 3)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@May 2 2004, 10:24 PM
> * Szerintem a konkurenciad kunkori...nincs mitol aggodnod.   *


 Akkor jo pironkodo


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 3)

Csak hogy visszatérjek az eredeti témához: 
Swinger klubot nem ismerek, nem is voltam még. DE érdekes lenne kipróbálni. Mondom ezt most, hogy nincs párom. 
Amúgy kipróbáltam már a többesszexet, és így visszatekintve azt mondom, hogy sokkal jobb kettesben. A többesszex csak azzal jó, akihez nem fűznek különösebb érzelmek, nem vagy belé szerelmes, DE nagyon fontos, hogy bizzál benne, jó viszonyban legyél azzal az emberrel. 
Mindig úgy voltam, hogy ha volt egy komoly barátom, akkor fülig szerelmes voltam, és nem kellett más. Ha költői akarnék lenni azt mondanám, hogy "bezárultak a lelkem kapui". Sosem azért voltam hűséges, mert akartam, henm azért, mert nem kellett más.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 5)

Nos újra itten. Nem nyusziból nem írtam, csak ... és most írok. Sztem a Swingerkedés nagyon nem jó. Sőt kártékony és kapcsolatromboló. Egy baromság. Biztosan vannak, akik máshogyan vannak vele, de ha én egy kapcsolatban lennék, akkor hiába gondolnám azt, hogy jó, hiába cinikuskodnék, hiába reszelnék meg egy jó csajt... másnap már nem kéne a partnerem. Megcsalni lehet a másikat, de... a medencébe lehet pisálni, de lehetőleg ne a trambulinról. Egyrészt, sztem egy kapcsolat feltételezi azt, hogy nem csalom meg a másikat, mert különben nem lennék vele. Ha meg akarnám csalni, akkor minek lennék vele? OK.. egy idő után, de csakis egy idő után eljöhet a pillanat, de akkor diszkréten, közös megegyezés alapján, ha már azon kívül annyiminden más összetart. Mert sztem egy kapcsolatot nem a sexnek kell összetartania, annál sok-sok sokkal fontosabb dolog is van. Másrészt... gruppikban én is voltam és elmondhatom, hogy klassz dolog, de nem érzelmi kötődéses partnerekkel. Harmadrészt.. életem legharmónikusabb kapcsolata egy háromfős szerelmi háromszög volt két lánnyal. Mindenki versenyzett mindenkiért és mindenki szeretett mindenkit.... Szal van mindenféle, de a swingerkedés olyan inkább trendy dolog. hehehe, és mi van, ha a partnerem talál én meg nem ?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Apr 30 2004, 07:35 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Boszi @ Apr 30 2004, 07:35 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-karibcsaj_@Apr 30 2004, 07:23 PM
> * Na mi van Dumcsizokaim, nagyon hallgattok.
> 
> Mi van senki nem rosszalkodik hazon kivul? (En sajna tiltolistas vagyok, boldog hazassagban elek , szoval befogom...)
> ...


Szerintem a swinger eletstilus nem zarja ki a boldog hazassagot 
[post=31941]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

ha Te mondod


----------



## Lets (2005 Szeptember 25)

hmm...

Swinger klubban még nem voltam, nem is nagyon érdekel, ha már választani kellene, akkor maradnék a 2 lány, egy pasi felállásnál 
De pár dolog az eszembe jutott...például, én megkülönböztetem az érzelmi, és a "csak" szexuális kapcsolatot...továbbá, a szótáramból hiányzik a megcsalás szó. Én keresgélek. Ha megtaláltam azt, akivel (hülye szó) minden (vagy legalábbis a legtöbb) szempontból, (ha nem is tökéletes, mert olyan nincs), de harmónikus (értelmi, érzelmi, szexuális, stb) kapcsolatom van, (ez nálam a szerelem szinonímája, de az olyan elcsépelt szó :wacko: ) minek mennék máshová? Ha otthon minden frankó, akkor a rossebért keresnék máshol kétséges gyönyört?Akkor, a keresgélés véget ért, legalábbis, arra az időre, amíg a kapcsolat tart...aztán, ha véget ért, elsorvadt, elhalt, (mert van ez így), lehet, újra kezdem...amennyiben csak szex, semmi érzelem, akkor meg, hogy egy-kettő-nyolc van épp soron, teljesen mindegy...
Nem azért nem megyek el, mert "mi van, ha megtudják", hanem, ha valakivel vagyok, akinek sikerült elvarázsoljon, és nem is kívánok mást, akkor minek?...egyszer megpróbáltam, nagyon régen...tanulságos volt, a lány, akivel akkor voltam soha nem jött rá, de én tudtam, hogy megtettem, és haza is vágta az egészet szép lassan...lehet, önző vagyok...nem adom, aki hozzám tartozik, és nem adom azóta magam sem, ha valakihez tartozok. Nem állítom, hogy nem játszom el a gondolattal, mert ez nem lenne igaz, de aztán rájövök, hogy nem kell...ez van, néhányan nem szórjuk szerteszana a spermát, ki fogunk halni


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 25)

A ket lany ,egy psi folallas nekem is szimpatikus


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Sep 25 2005, 12:46 PM
> *A ket lany ,egy psi folallas nekem is szimpatikus
> [post=241519]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem meg nem! :lol:


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 25 2005, 08:23 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 25 2005, 08:23 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 25 2005, 12:46 PM
> *A ket lany ,egy psi folallas nekem is szimpatikus
> [post=241519]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem meg nem! :lol:
[post=241533]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
és a két pasi egy lány ?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 01:25 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 01:25 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


és a két pasi egy lány ? 
[post=241534]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Az sem!!!! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 25 2005, 01:23 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 25 2005, 01:23 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Sep 25 2005, 12:46 PM
> *A ket lany ,egy psi folallas nekem is szimpatikus
> [post=241519]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nekem meg nem! :lol:
[post=241533]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Mi az A ket lany, es egy popsi folallas ???
Mar a popsi is csinal olyat ?? :blink:


----------



## alma (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hehe, hogy valakinek eszébe jutott fél év elteltével elöbányászni ezt s témát :evil


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 25 2005, 08:26 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 25 2005, 08:26 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Az sem!!!! :rohog
[post=241536]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
csak a hagyományos formákhoz ragaszkodsz <_< a két lány, meg a két pasi de külön szobában ?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by alma_@Sep 25 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Hehe, hogy valakinek eszébe jutott fél év elteltével elöbányászni ezt s témát :evil
> [post=241538]Quoted post[/post]​*



Koszonom Alma :meghajolo :meghajolo 
Vasarnap delutani csendespihenot fel akartam kicsit lenditeni


----------



## alma (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 01:28 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 01:28 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-alma_@Sep 25 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Hehe, hogy valakinek eszébe jutott fél év elteltével elöbányászni ezt s témát :evil
> [post=241538]Quoted post[/post]​*



Koszonom Alma :meghajolo :meghajolo 
Vasarnap delutani csendespihenot fel akartam kicsit lenditeni 
[post=241541]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Ironikusan értettem


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Azt hiszem Gabi sikerult felpezsditeni a vasarnapot csak az alkotmanybirosagnal tobben hadakoznak!! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@May 2 2004, 10:34 PM
> *Kunkori? h34r: Hol?
> [post=32664]Quoted post[/post]​*



Mi volt kunkori ?? meg mindig nem derult ki ? tavaly majus ota ? :wacko:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 01:37 PM
> *Azt hiszem Gabi sikerult felpezsditeni a vasarnapot csak az alkotmanybirosagnal tobben hadakoznak!! :rohog
> [post=241547]Quoted post[/post]​*



Rena cool 
Ugy kell Nekik :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 01:40 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 01:40 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 25 2005, 01:37 PM
> *Azt hiszem Gabi sikerult felpezsditeni a vasarnapot csak az alkotmanybirosagnal tobben hadakoznak!! :rohog
> [post=241547]Quoted post[/post]​*



Rena cool 
Ugy kell Nekik :rohog
[post=241553]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Pedig itt sokkal erdekesebb!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 08:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 08:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedig itt sokkal erdekesebb!! :rohog
[post=241557]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
na a két lány már megvan, jöttem fiunak közétek  :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 01:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 01:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedig itt sokkal erdekesebb!! :rohog
[post=241557]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Sokkal komolyabb ez a te'ma . Hat mert ugye nem mindegy hogy swingers vagy nem swingers :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 01:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 01:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


csak a hagyományos formákhoz ragaszkodsz <_< a két lány, meg a két pasi de külön szobában ? 
[post=241540]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote] meno Talált süllyed!!!!!


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Jaj Dia ez nagyon klasszikus!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 01:42 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 01:42 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na a két lány már megvan, jöttem fiunak közétek  :rohog
[post=241562]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Hatha beszall meg egy Fiu kozenk futyul 
Csocsike ?? pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hat Gabi nagyon ugy nezem ez 3 csajos felallas  :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Etna azt mondja itt van kozottunk, es kozben az alkotmanyos kivegzesekrol targyal :wacko:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Etna azt mondja itt van kozottunk, es kozben az alkotmanyos kivegzesekrol targyal :wacko:
> [post=241587]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ilyenek ezek a pasik  mind egyformak!! futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Etna azt mondja itt van kozottunk, es kozben az alkotmanyos kivegzesekrol targyal :wacko:
> [post=241587]Quoted post[/post]​*


Igy tutti nem lesz semmi Szvingli


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Etna azt mondja itt van kozottunk, es kozben az alkotmanyos kivegzesekrol targyal :wacko:
> [post=241587]Quoted post[/post]​*


csak az adrenalint emelem, hogy vele a testosteron is növekedjen


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:03 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:03 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Etna azt mondja itt van kozottunk, es kozben az alkotmanyos kivegzesekrol targyal :wacko:
> [post=241587]Quoted post[/post]​*


csak az adrenalint emelem, hogy vele a testosteron is növekedjen  
[post=241590]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Aha <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 09:03 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 09:03 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha <_<
[post=241591]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
nem érzed baby ?  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:06 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:06 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nem érzed baby ?  :rohog
[post=241593]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Mit kellene?? futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 02:07 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 02:07 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit kellene?? futyul
[post=241594]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Hat hogy novekszik pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Mit kellene?? futyul
> [post=241594]Quoted post[/post]​*


amolyan Leccesen ... az erő velem van ... és én már nyögök :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:09 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:09 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Mit kellene?? futyul
> [post=241594]Quoted post[/post]​*


amolyan Leccesen ... az erő velem van ... és én már nyögök :rohog :rohog
[post=241598]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Az jo,de en lemaradtam futyul :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:08 PM
> *
> Hat hogy novekszik pironkodo
> [post=241596]Quoted post[/post]​*


látod , Rena meg csak kételkedik


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:11 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:11 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:08 PM
> *
> Hat hogy novekszik pironkodo
> [post=241596]Quoted post[/post]​*


látod , Rena meg csak kételkedik  
[post=241601]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
 De ha nem erzem!


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Az jo,de en lemaradtam futyul :rohog
> [post=241599]Quoted post[/post]​*


persze mert megpróbálok mindenhol helytállni , ez már a többedik próbálkozásom a két nő egy pasi felállással, de mindig viccmesélés a vége :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Ugy latom Gyu''n ma'n egy uj fiju is kozenk pironkodo 
Remelem nem csak olvasgatni.. 
Mert olvasni egyedul is tudunk


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:13 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:13 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 25 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Az jo,de en lemaradtam futyul :rohog
> [post=241599]Quoted post[/post]​*


persze mert megpróbálok mindenhol helytállni , ez már a többedik próbálkozásom a két nő egy pasi felállással, de mindig viccmesélés a vége :rohog :rohog
[post=241604]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hogy is oszlik meg nalad a 60 perc?? pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 09:14 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 09:14 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hogy is oszlik meg nalad a 60 perc?? pironkodo
[post=241607]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
már el is felejtetted pironkodo .... na igy :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Na kiszallok a bulibol. Belefaradtam mielott meg kezdett volna jo lenni . B)


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Na kiszallok a bulibol. Belefaradtam mielott meg kezdett volna jo lenni . B)
> [post=241610]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ne mar akkor hogy lesz a ket no egy pasi felallas??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Na kiszallok a bulibol. Belefaradtam mielott meg kezdett volna jo lenni . B)
> [post=241610]Quoted post[/post]​*


nagyon könnyen elmész pironkodo :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 09:19 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 09:19 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Na  kiszallok  a  bulibol.  Belefaradtam mielott  meg  kezdett volna  jo lenni  . B)
> [post=241610]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ne mar akkor hogy lesz a ket no egy pasi felallas?? 
[post=241611]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ketten maradtunk  kapcsold le a villanyt :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:21 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:21 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Na  kiszallok  a  bulibol.  Belefaradtam mielott  meg  kezdett volna  jo lenni  . B)
> [post=241610]Quoted post[/post]​*


nagyon könnyen elmész pironkodo :rohog
[post=241613]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
A fiutol fugg pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:22 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:22 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ketten maradtunk  kapcsold le a villanyt :rohog
[post=241616]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Persze majd mindent a keznek semmit a szemnek!! futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

lehet Gabor es micimaci is be akar szallni ?? Megkerdezitek ?? vagy maradtok kettesben Etna , es Rena ?


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:25 PM
> *lehet Gabor es micimaci is be akar szallni ?? Megkerdezitek ?? vagy maradtok kettesben Etna , es Rena ?
> [post=241622]Quoted post[/post]​*


A kezdemenyezest megtartom a masik nemnek!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:25 PM
> *lehet Gabor es micimaci is be akar szallni ?? Megkerdezitek ?? vagy maradtok kettesben Etna , es Rena ?
> [post=241622]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gábor szintén elment , ezek szerint élvezte :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:27 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:27 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:25 PM
> *lehet Gabor es micimaci is be akar szallni ?? Megkerdezitek ?? vagy maradtok kettesben Etna , es Rena ?
> [post=241622]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gábor szintén elment , ezek szerint élvezte :rohog :rohog
[post=241624]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Es ha beszallnak meglehet kerdezni kulon szoba ?? Ahogy Dialuna is mondta, de abban semmi erdekes


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

En csak beleolvastam, hogy oszinte legyek nem igazan vonz a dolog. nekem eleg egy lany is pironkodo Bar most egyel kevesebb van, mint kene  Hamarosan megyek haza es remelem ez nem sokaig marad igy utana...


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Es ha beszallnak meglehet kerdezni kulon szoba ?? Ahogy Dialuna is mondta, de abban semmi erdekes
> [post=241626]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ugye nem is olyan konnyu elmenni...............................................innen!! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hello Micimaci ez a svingli szoba , Segithetunk ???


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Es ha beszallnak meglehet kerdezni kulon szoba ?? Ahogy Dialuna is mondta, de abban semmi erdekes
> [post=241626]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gabi igen válogatós vagy, ez egy csóró swinger egy szobával, közös ággyal és privát élvezetekkel :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Es  ha  beszallnak  meglehet  kerdezni  kulon  szoba ??  Ahogy  Dialuna  is  mondta,  de  abban semmi  erdekes
> [post=241626]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ugye nem is olyan konnyu elmenni...............................................innen!! :rohog
[post=241629]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Aha meg me'gegyszer el akarok menni :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Ugye nem is olyan konnyu elmenni...............................................innen!! :rohog
> [post=241629]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem-e???? Na ezt figyeld... 

Majd kesobb benezek, hogy Etnanak csak a szaja nagy-e vagy....


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 09:29 PM
> *En csak beleolvastam, hogy oszinte legyek nem igazan vonz a dolog. nekem eleg egy lany is pironkodo Bar most egyel kevesebb van, mint kene  Hamarosan megyek haza es remelem ez nem sokaig marad igy utana...
> [post=241628]Quoted post[/post]​*


ne szomorkodj, tegyél úgy ahogy én ... magad uram, ha szolgád nincsen  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 02:30 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 02:30 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha meg me'gegyszer el akarok menni :rohog
[post=241632]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Nme lesz az sok(k)


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *En csak beleolvastam, hogy oszinte legyek nem igazan vonz a dolog. nekem eleg egy lany is pironkodo Bar most egyel kevesebb van, mint kene  Hamarosan megyek haza es remelem ez nem sokaig marad igy utana...
> [post=241628]Quoted post[/post]​*



Minden Jot , es sok szerencset Micimaci ! Orulunk , hogy voltal .


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Hello Micimaci ez a svingli szoba , Segithetunk ???
> [post=241630]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ezt vehetem ajanlatnak? pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 02:31 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 02:31 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Ugye nem is olyan konnyu elmenni...............................................innen!! :rohog
> [post=241629]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem-e???? Na ezt figyeld... 

Majd kesobb benezek, hogy Etnanak csak a szaja nagy-e vagy.... 
[post=241633]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Szerintem csak a szaja!!! futyul futyul


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 02:30 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 02:30 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Es  ha  beszallnak  meglehet  kerdezni  kulon  szoba ??  Ahogy  Dialuna  is  mondta,  de  abban semmi  erdekes
> [post=241626]Quoted post[/post]​*


Gabi igen válogatós vagy, ez egy csóró swinger egy szobával, közös ággyal és privát élvezetekkel :rohog :rohog
[post=241631]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Magam elott latom pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 09:32 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 09:32 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>Szerintem csak a szaja!!! futyul futyul
> [post=241638]Quoted post[/post]​[/b]_


_
most meg miért kell árulkodni :angry:  

<!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:33 PM
*
Magam elott latom pironkodo
[post=241639]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]
mesélj...mesélj.... mesélj !!!  :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 02:32 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 02:32 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Hello  Micimaci  ez  a  svingli  szoba  ,  Segithetunk ???
> [post=241630]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ezt vehetem ajanlatnak? pironkodo
[post=241637]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Veszed ahogy veszed  Elvegre ez a svingli szoba .
megkerdezhetem ugyan a nemedet eloszor ???
Igaz irtad hianyzik egy Holgy... de hat az nem jelent sokat a mai idokben .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

na legyetek jok ,en megint elmegyek .
A sok ittules art az egeszsegemnek :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 09:39 PM
> *na legyetek jok ,en megint elmegyek .
> A sok ittules art az egeszsegemnek :rohog
> [post=241650]Quoted post[/post]​*


én is a tettek mezejére lépnék, de hiányos a kollekció  

szia


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:39 PM
> *na legyetek jok ,en megint elmegyek .
> A sok ittules art az egeszsegemnek :rohog
> [post=241650]Quoted post[/post]​*


Kis elvhajhasz!!! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Latod Micimaci nem torten semmi cak a szaja jart!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 02:36 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 02:36 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Lehet utba ejtelek hazafele futyul Es egyaltalan nem sietek... pironkodo 

<!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 02:36 PM
*Elvegre  ez  a svingli szoba .
megkerdezhetem ugyan a  nemedet  eloszor ??? Igaz  irtad  hianyzik egy Holgy...  de  hat az  nem jelent  sokat  a  mai  idokben . 
[post=241642]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]

Ezt mar tisztaztuk egy masik topicban


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 10:12 PM
> *
> Lehet utba ejtelek hazafele futyul Es egyaltalan nem sietek... pironkodo
> 
> [post=241706]Quoted post[/post]​*


na tessék ... a philadelphiai zsaru :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

Ez most valami randi topic vagy mi...? Lehet jelentkezni..? :blink:


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 25 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Ez most valami randi topic vagy mi...? Lehet jelentkezni..? :blink:
> [post=241724]Quoted post[/post]​*


Aha!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 10:22 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 10:22 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Sep 25 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Ez most valami randi topic vagy mi...? Lehet jelentkezni..? :blink:
> [post=241724]Quoted post[/post]​*


Aha!! :rohog
[post=241725]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
de nem válogathatsz ám !! aki visz azzal mész :rohog :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 03:24 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 03:24 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de nem válogathatsz ám !! aki visz azzal mész :rohog :rohog
[post=241730]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Kerdes hogy ki valaszt???


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 10:25 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 10:25 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kerdes hogy ki valaszt??? 
[post=241732]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
a gyöztes mindent és mindenkit visz !!! enyim vagytok lányok !! :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

Etna!  Mitol vagy Te a gyoztes????


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 10:24 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 10:24 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de nem válogathatsz ám !! aki visz azzal mész :rohog :rohog
[post=241730]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

 :wacko: ajaj... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Etna!  Mitol vagy Te a gyoztes????
> [post=241743]Quoted post[/post]​*


mert minden fiut elüldöztem és itt maradtatok szabad prédának  :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 03:32 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 03:32 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 25 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Etna!  Mitol vagy Te a gyoztes????
> [post=241743]Quoted post[/post]​*


mert minden fiut elüldöztem és itt maradtatok szabad prédának  :rohog
[post=241748]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
jo kis szabad preda!! :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 10:29 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 10:29 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a gyöztes mindent és mindenkit visz !!! enyim vagytok lányok !! :rohog
[post=241741]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Ez egyre jobb Etna...  és lehet tudni, hogy mégis mikor...? merthát ugye akkora nem tervezek semmi családi programot... pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 25 2005, 03:34 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Sep 25 2005, 03:34 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ez egyre jobb Etna...  és lehet tudni, hogy mégis mikor...? merthát ugye akkora nem tervezek semmi családi programot... pironkodo
[post=241751]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
:meghajolo :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Sep 25 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Ez egyre jobb Etna...  és lehet tudni, hogy mégis mikor...? merthát ugye akkora nem tervezek semmi családi programot... pironkodo
> [post=241751]Quoted post[/post]​*


szokás szerint gyors leszek pironkodo , nem boritom fel a családi menetrendet :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 03:21 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 03:21 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 10:12 PM
> *
> Lehet utba ejtelek hazafele  futyul  Es egyaltalan nem sietek... pironkodo
> 
> [post=241706]Quoted post[/post]​*


na tessék ... a philadelphiai zsaru :rohog
[post=241722]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Meg kiderul , hogy szomszedom ? cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 10:40 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 10:40 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meg kiderul , hogy szomszedom ? cool
[post=241764]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
asszonta hazafelé megejt ... akarom mondani utbaejt pironkodo :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 03:40 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 03:40 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meg kiderul , hogy szomszedom ? cool
[post=241764]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Akkor aztan helyt kell allnod!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Elokerult Micimaci is  
Szia tenyleg erre jarsz ??


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 03:40 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 03:40 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meg kiderul , hogy szomszedom ? cool
[post=241764]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Nem vagyok a szomszedod.... de meg lehetek pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 03:41 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 03:41 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akkor aztan helyt kell allnod!! :rohog :rohog
[post=241768]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Me'g nem ilyedtem meg


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Me'g nem ilyedtem meg
> [post=241774]Quoted post[/post]​*


Pedig nem lenne nagy kitero :rohog es amugy is szep helyen laksz


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Szerintem most Micimacinak kell megilyednie mert 3 Holggyel maradt 1 szobaban :blink:


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 10:38 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 10:38 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Sep 25 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Ez egyre jobb Etna...  és lehet tudni, hogy mégis mikor...? merthát ugye akkora nem tervezek semmi családi programot... pironkodo
> [post=241751]Quoted post[/post]​*


szokás szerint gyors leszek pironkodo , nem boritom fel a családi menetrendet :rohog :rohog
[post=241760]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Mindig is biztam abban, hogy Rád számíthatok...  pironkodo Te nem olyan bealvós vagy,mint egyesek... :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 03:44 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 03:44 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Me'g nem ilyedtem meg
> [post=241774]Quoted post[/post]​*


Pedig nem lenne nagy kitero :rohog es amugy is szep helyen laksz 
[post=241777]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hmmmm.. Honnan tudod , hogy szep helyen lakom ? :blink:


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Szerintem most Micimacinak kell megilyednie mert 3 Holggyel maradt 1 szobaban :blink:
> [post=241778]Quoted post[/post]​*


Most hogy igy mondod... felek, hogy nem birjatok majd az iramot


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.. Honnan tudod , hogy szep helyen lakom ? :blink:
[post=241782]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Sok szep kepet raktal mar fel, kicsit utanad neztem


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mindig is biztam abban, hogy Rád számíthatok...  pironkodo Te nem olyan bealvós vagy,mint egyesek... :rohog
[post=241779]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Na szoval az a jo ha gyors valaki ??? En eddig azt hittem az ellenkezoje jobb . pironkodo


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 03:46 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Szerintem most Micimacinak kell megilyednie mert 3 Holggyel maradt 1 szobaban :blink:
> [post=241778]Quoted post[/post]​*


Most hogy igy mondod... felek, hogy nem birjatok majd az iramot 
[post=241783]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Nezd ma'pont olyan nagyszaju mint Etna!! :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

5 csaj es en  pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 03:47 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 03:47 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sok szep kepet raktal mar fel, kicsit utanad neztem 
[post=241785]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Kineztem az ablakon senki nem all a haz elott


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 03:49 PM
> *5 csaj es en  pironkodo
> [post=241790]Quoted post[/post]​*


csak szeretned!!!  :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 03:50 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 03:50 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kineztem az ablakon senki nem all a haz elott 
[post=241792]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Ezzel most azt akarod mondani, hogy huzzak bele?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 03:49 PM
> *5 csaj es en  pironkodo
> [post=241790]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ajaj szerintem meg a gondolattol is izomlazad lesz <_<


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hurráááááá egy igazi randi topic...  pironkodo :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 03:50 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 03:50 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-micimaci_@Sep 25 2005, 03:49 PM
> *5 csaj es en    pironkodo
> [post=241790]Quoted post[/post]​*



Ajaj szerintem meg a gondolattol is izomlazad lesz <_<
[post=241795]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ne az itten pasikbol indulj ki :rohog kishitu <_<


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Hat attol fugg belehuzassal hany ora ??


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 03:52 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 03:52 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne az itten pasikbol indulj ki :rohog kishitu <_<
[post=241797]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Ne emlegesd, mert meg megjelenik :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 03:52 PM
> *Hat attol fugg belehuzassal hany ora ??
> [post=241798]Quoted post[/post]​*


sok  De 2 het mulva a kornyeken leszek , igy legalabb lesz idod addigra atszervezni a programod


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 10:48 PM
> *Na szoval az a jo ha gyors valaki ??? En eddig azt hittem az ellenkezoje jobb . pironkodo
> [post=241786]Quoted post[/post]​*


rosszul tudtad ... ha valaki lassu akkor mély nyomokat hagy és nem jó ha elmegy 
... ha valaki gyors akkor mindig vidáman gondolsz rá ... néha röhögögörcsöt is kapsz .... ne ez a szép és hosszú emlék :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

lili szivem, latom regenyt irsz pironkodo inkabb a cimed kuldd


----------



## lili (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Sep 25 2005, 04:24 PM
> *aki visz azzal mész  :rohog  :rohog
> [post=241730]Quoted post[/post]​*




mi alapján válogattok? sluszkulcs  :rohog 

mint az Ang Lee filmben: Jégvihar 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119349/


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 03:54 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 03:54 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 10:48 PM
> *Na  szoval  az  a jo ha  gyors  valaki ???  En  eddig  azt  hittem  az ellenkezoje  jobb  . pironkodo
> [post=241786]Quoted post[/post]​*


rosszul tudtad ... ha valaki lassu akkor mély nyomokat hagy és nem jó ha elmegy 
... ha valaki gyors akkor mindig vidáman gondolsz rá ... néha röhögögörcsöt is kapsz .... ne ez a szép és hosszú emlék :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=241802]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lili+Sep 25 2005, 10:56 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lili @ Sep 25 2005, 10:56 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Sep 25 2005, 04:24 PM
> *aki visz azzal mész  :rohog  :rohog
> [post=241730]Quoted post[/post]​*



mi alapján válogattok? sluszkulcs  :rohog 

[post=241807]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
ez egy tisztességes swingers clubb, nincs válogatás


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lili+Sep 25 2005, 03:56 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lili @ Sep 25 2005, 03:56 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Sep 25 2005, 04:24 PM
> *aki visz azzal mész  :rohog  :rohog
> [post=241730]Quoted post[/post]​*




mi alapján válogattok? sluszkulcs  :rohog 

mint az Ang Lee filmben: Jégvihar 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119349/
[post=241807]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
inkabb az autokulcs szerint :rohog Peldaul egy ferrari elonyben  
Lili nem lattam a filmet erdemes megnezni ?


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 10:59 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 10:59 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inkabb az autokulcs szerint :rohog Peldaul egy ferrari elonyben  
Lili nem lattam a filmet erdemes megnezni ?
[post=241814]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
nekem vagy egy Ferrarim pironkodo , de legalább is tudok kölcsön kérni :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Ujabb Vendeg ?? Szia Erno  
ez a szvingli szoba  Segithetek ?


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 04:00 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:00 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nekem vagy egy Ferrarim pironkodo , de legalább is tudok kölcsön kérni :rohog
[post=241819]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
en is tudok szerezni egy ketajtos autocsodat jo sok kobcentivel


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 04:00 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:00 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nekem vagy egy Ferrarim pironkodo , de legalább is tudok kölcsön kérni :rohog
[post=241819]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Jo uton haladsz cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 03:54 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 03:54 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 10:48 PM
> *Na  szoval  az  a jo ha  gyors  valaki ???  En  eddig  azt  hittem  az ellenkezoje  jobb  . pironkodo
> [post=241786]Quoted post[/post]​*


rosszul tudtad ... ha valaki lassu akkor mély nyomokat hagy és nem jó ha elmegy 
... ha valaki gyors akkor mindig vidáman gondolsz rá ... néha röhögögörcsöt is kapsz .... ne ez a szép és hosszú emlék :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=241802]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hát EZ annyira jó, hogy nem is értem!!!! :wacko: :rohog 5x átolvastam de akkor sem!!! :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Ujabb Vendeg ?? Szia Erno
> ez a szvingli szoba  Segithetek ?
> [post=241820]Quoted post[/post]​*


tiszta háziasszony vagy :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 25 2005, 04:02 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:02 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hát EZ annyira jó, hogy nem is értem!!!! :wacko: :rohog 5x átolvastam de akkor sem!!! :rohog
[post=241824]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Dia, most akarod , hogy magyarazza korul , vagy mutassa be ?? :rohog


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 04:03 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 04:03 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dia, most akarod , hogy magyarazza korul , vagy mutassa be ?? :rohog
[post=241827]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Az utobbira szavazok!!! futyul


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by rena+Sep 25 2005, 04:04 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rena @ Sep 25 2005, 04:04 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Az utobbira szavazok!!! futyul
[post=241828]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Én is, én is!!!!


----------



## lili (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 04:59 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 04:59 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inkabb az autokulcs szerint :rohog Peldaul egy ferrari elonyben  
Lili nem lattam a filmet erdemes megnezni ?
[post=241814]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

nem a legjobb film amit láttam,
de valóban szokás volt itt kulcs szerint válogatni,
partik elött bedobták az előszobában egy tálba és hazafele; ment akinek a kulcsa épp akárkinek a kezébe került...

praktikus ha bele gondolsz...az itteni távolságok ... kell egy kocsi, hogy eljuss a másik hálószobájáig


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 04:03 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:03 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Ujabb    Vendeg ??  Szia  Erno
> ez  a szvingli szoba    Segithetek  ?
> [post=241820]Quoted post[/post]​*


tiszta háziasszony vagy :rohog :rohog
[post=241825]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
aaaa, csak vadaszik futyul meg ki se irta a nevem, hogy megjottem maris lecsapott ram pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Legyszives Erno szolalj meg , pleeease . 
Ha megszolalsz szabadon valaszthatsz kozulunk .


----------



## lyvian (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lili_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *
> 
> praktikus ha bele gondolsz...az itteni távolságok ... kell egy kocsi, hogy eljuss a másik hálószobájáig
> [post=241830]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog meno :meghajolo


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Legyszives Erno szolalj meg , pleeease .
> Ha megszolalsz szabadon valaszthatsz kozulunk .
> [post=241832]Quoted post[/post]​*


<_<


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 04:05 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 04:05 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaa, csak vadaszik futyul meg ki se irta a nevem, hogy megjottem maris lecsapott ram pironkodo
[post=241831]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hat Micimaci olyan mackos hogy az embernek mindjart brummogni tamadt kedve pironkodo


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Én is, én is!!!!
> [post=241829]Quoted post[/post]​*


na milyen voltam ?  :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Legyszives Erno szolalj meg , pleeease .
> Ha megszolalsz szabadon valaszthatsz kozulunk .
> [post=241832]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szóhoz se jut szegény!!!


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat Micimaci olyan mackos hogy az embernek mindjart brummogni tamadt kedve pironkodo
[post=241835]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Szerintem nem vett komolyan, hogy 2 het mulva arra fogok jarni


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by lyvian+Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lyvian @ Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-lili_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *
> 
> praktikus ha bele gondolsz...az itteni távolságok ... kell egy kocsi, hogy eljuss a másik hálószobájáig
> [post=241830]Quoted post[/post]​*



:rohog :rohog meno :meghajolo
[post=241833]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
szerintem most mar penz is kell hozza emellett a benzinarak mellett


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Én is, én is!!!!
> [post=241829]Quoted post[/post]​*


na milyen voltam ?  :rohog
[post=241836]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
:blink: :wacko: :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by Etna+Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Én is, én is!!!!
> [post=241829]Quoted post[/post]​*


na milyen voltam ?  :rohog
[post=241836]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Nem volt eled, hogy Dia rohogott rajtad szeretned, ha mi is ezt tennenk? :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 04:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Szerintem nem vett komolyan, hogy 2 het mulva arra fogok jarni 
[post=241838]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Hat nem vettem komolyan. Miert merre erre jarsz ??


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 25 2005, 11:09 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 25 2005, 11:09 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:blink: :wacko: :rohog
[post=241842]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
na ugye, hogy nevetsz :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 04:07 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Legyszives  Erno  szolalj  meg  , pleeease  .
> Ha  megszolalsz  szabadon  valaszthatsz  kozulunk  .
> [post=241832]Quoted post[/post]​*


<_<
[post=241834]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Biztosra veszem nem Teged valasztana Micimaci :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 11:09 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 11:09 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem volt eled, hogy Dia rohogott rajtad szeretned, ha mi is ezt tennenk? :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=241843]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
észre sem vettelek, téged is meglátogattalak ?  :rohog :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Hat nem vettem komolyan. Miert merre erre jarsz ??
> [post=241844]Quoted post[/post]​*


Van par kint elo ismeros, es hazafele meglatogatom oket  A kozeledben is lakik valaki pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 04:09 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 04:09 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem volt eled, hogy Dia rohogott rajtad szeretned, ha mi is ezt tennenk? :rohog :rohog :rohog
[post=241843]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Mondjad Dia mit lattal??? Es min nevettel ??


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 25)

Na Erno mar elment .
Ez gyorsan ment :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 25)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 04:15 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 04:15 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mondjad Dia mit lattal??? Es min nevettel ?? 
[post=241860]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
 Hát őőőő izéééé :huh: gitar szóval az az igazság hogy nem vettem észre......


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 25)

most meg komolyan vett es elmenekult :wacko: A fene se erti ezeket a noket  Bar lehet, epp priviben kuldi az elerhetoseget


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 26)

szia Micimacko


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 05:40 PM
> *szia Micimacko
> [post=241897]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezt most akkor vehetem egy hatarozott talannak?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 05:43 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 05:43 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Sep 25 2005, 05:40 PM
> *szia  Micimacko
> [post=241897]Quoted post[/post]​*


ezt most akkor vehetem egy hatarozott talannak? 
[post=241899]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Talan  
Te meg mindig ittvagy magad az ures szobaban ?? 
Csak va'rsz es va'rsz......... Vagy talan most csinalod a me'zet ??


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 26)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 25 2005, 05:53 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 25 2005, 05:53 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talan  
Te meg mindig ittvagy magad az ures szobaban ?? 
Csak va'rsz es va'rsz......... Vagy talan most csinalod a me'zet ??
[post=241904]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
A macik nem csinaljak a mezet, de istenien ki tudjak nyalni a ... mezesbodonoket pironkodo


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 28)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 25 2005, 05:56 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 25 2005, 05:56 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A macik nem csinaljak a mezet, de istenien ki tudjak nyalni a ... mezesbodonoket pironkodo
[post=241905]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Megint tanultam valamit


----------



## rena (2005 Szeptember 28)

Ez mar surolta a hatart!! :rohog


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Sep 28 2005, 05:29 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Sep 28 2005, 05:29 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megint tanultam valamit 
[post=243673]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
szerdan repulok...  (gondoltam szolok, hatha esetleg mast is szeretnel tanulni... pironkodo)


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by rena_@Sep 28 2005, 05:35 AM
> *Ez mar surolta a hatart!! :rohog
> [post=243680]Quoted post[/post]​*


szerdan at is lepem a hatart :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by micimaci+Sep 29 2005, 01:58 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(micimaci @ Sep 29 2005, 01:58 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rena_@Sep 28 2005, 05:35 AM
> *Ez mar surolta a hatart!! :rohog
> [post=243680]Quoted post[/post]​*


szerdan at is lepem a hatart :rohog
[post=244745]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Melyiket???


----------



## micimaci (2005 Szeptember 29)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Sep 29 2005, 02:25 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ Sep 29 2005, 02:25 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melyiket???
[post=244751]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Az amerikait  es ki tudja talan valamelyik masikat is... pironkodo


----------



## kohotto (2007 Május 27)

*Ciki*

Valahogy követhetetlenné vált a társalgás a folyamatos beidézgetésektől .
Hogyan bonthatom vissza a beszélgetéseket?


----------



## Adrastheia (2007 Július 25)

a swinger klubban is csak a ferjemet valasztanam( (2 okbol.. egy, hogy ne mehessen el massal, hogy ne lassa, hogy en elmegyek massal(


----------



## Sparks (2007 Szeptember 19)

Hú de furi ez a fórum, kicsit kuszán néz ki néhol 
_Bár gondolom más is írta már, de: _A swinger klub az nem arról szól, hogy a férj elmegy oda és jól felrekefél, azt ugyanis kuplerájnak hívják  A swinger klub az azért van, hogy a párok menjenek el oda és érezzék jól magukat azokkal a szintén ilyen céllal odaérkező párokkal, akikkel itt ismerkednek meg. Ez van, aki számára gyomorforgató van, akinek pedig teljesen természetes. Nagyon sokan pedig azért mennek oda, mert a lányok biszexuális vágyait csak itt tudják kielégíteni (értsd: itt találnak lányt a lánynak, a pasik meg elmoziznak). Én nem látok semmi kivetnivalót abban, ha egy pár ilyen helyre is jár, hisz megadhatnak egymásnak olyasmit is, amit otthon kettesben nem lehet. Persze ilyen helyre csak olyan pár menjen, akik szeretik(!) egymást bíznak önmagukban(!) és a párjukban és tudják, hogy ez csak és kizárólag játék. Azok a párok, akik a párjukat személyes tulajdonként élik meg, messziről kerüljék a szexnek ezt a fajta megnyilatkoztatását, mert rövid úton szakitásba fog torkollni a játék. Nekik marad az évezredes jószokás szerinti megcsalás :mrgreen:


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 25)

Ez egy tökéletes hsz. volt. Egyetértek.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Szeptember 25)

HA nem idezunk be talan helyre all a forma


----------



## mis (2007 Szeptember 26)

hát probáljuk ki........husssss

Nem jó megoldás.........


----------



## gaborgabor81 (2007 November 18)

Szerintem, szükség van a klubokra, hiszen ha nem lennének olyan emberek, akik látogatják nem is lennének klubbok.


----------



## afca (2007 November 22)

Én kipróbállnám.Nemvagyok egy féltékeny tipus.Lehehogy feldobná a házasságomat.Elég egyhangúak a napjaim.


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Ohh


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Kíváncsi lennék valami statisztikára


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Anyu apu összefut a szomszédokkal...


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Egyébként ilyen helyre bárkit beengednek? Vagy csak párokat?


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Budapesten van ilyen?


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Most nézem, hogy egrinek ír


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Jól elbeszélgetek magammal...


----------



## pitypang26 (2008 Május 27)

hapek írta:


> Budapesten van ilyen?


Sziasztok!
Igen Budapesten van, a Dreamland és az EMSE.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 29)

Valaki mondja már meg, hogy mi izgató van abban, hogy lehet látni, hogy a férj/feleség mással dug??

Eddig még nem jöttem rá.


----------



## Joco1114 (2008 Június 22)

Lin Yutang írta a Bölcs Mosoly c. könyvében (bocs, ha nem pontosan idézem): "Életünk célja, hogy betömjük a testünkön levő lyukakat!"
Lehet tiltakozni, de ha nem ámítjuk magunkat, igazat kell neki adni. Ugyancsak ő mondja, hogy a szexualitáshoz kapcsolódik a legtöbb eltévelyedés, perverzió, s most (XX. századra érti) az evés lesz hasonló helyzetben. Hoppá, megint a lyukak. 
Ja és nem feltétlenül kell cserélni egy ilyen helyen, mindenki csak azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Enni is jobb, ha többen vagyunk. ;-)


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 24)

MonivaBelucci-nem nézni kell hanem csinálni


----------



## Joco1114 (2008 Június 24)

Monica Belluccinak lehet, hogy először néznie kellett volna, nem 16 évesen belevágni a pornóiparba. (Ja bocs, 18!) ;-) Tanulni, tanulni, tanulni. Akinek egészséges önértékelése van, az csak pozitív dolgokat tanulhat a nézésből is!


----------



## poronty (2008 Június 26)

nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


----------



## masika007 (2008 Július 23)

helytelennek tartom


----------



## xzoleex (2008 Július 23)

masika007 írta:


> helytelennek tartom



mindenki azt csinál amit akar amíg nem reklámozza vagy nem árt vele (nekem  )


----------



## Adan (2008 Július 23)

Alapvetően tényleg nincs semmi baj ezzel a dologgal, van akinek erre van szüksége ahhoz, hogy a stresszes napokat bírja.

De egyetértve az előttem szólóval, gondolom sokan nem szeretnénk újjabb felvonulást az Andrássy úton.


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 26)

Nincs baj velük, amíg valaki igényli addig úgy sem lehet és nem is kell ellene tenni.


----------



## cddvck (2008 Július 27)

Szerintem inkábbcsak haveri házasság.


----------



## cddvck (2008 Július 27)

ja.... 



poronty írta:


> nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


----------



## srif (2008 December 28)

Nekem nincs semmi kifogásom a swinger klubbokkal. Akit nem érdekel az távol maradhat. (Mondjuk engem speciel nem érdekel)


----------



## Kormanyos (2008 December 29)

Hát én azért elkószálnék egy ilyen helyre.Bár ehhez is társ kell.Az enyém meg nem hiszem ,hogy benne lenne ilyesmiben.)


----------



## babu2002 (2009 Január 15)

Én is elmennék a párommal kíváncsiságból, de vért izzadnék mire beadná a derekát.


----------



## mortein79 (2009 Január 16)

Szerintem megfelelően laza kapcsolatban/házasságban élőknek jó ez csak, egy "átlagos" pár még rá is mehet. Én sem örülnék, ha látnám, hogy megugorják az asszonyt, meg persze annak se, ha ő látna engem akció közben....


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

Magyarországon igen sok iylen van társkeresőkön is sok iylen nőt lehet találni, aki ilyesmit szeret olvastam ilyen cikket.


----------



## Capi (2009 Február 3)

A laza kapcsolat váláshoz vezet, persze, sok embernek ez nem jelent semmit.


----------



## Camryn (2009 Február 4)

Szerintem nincs semmi baj velük...luxuskörülmények között tölthetsz egy éjszakát, és "ismerkedhetsz" nőkkel/férfiakkal...ha idősebb lennék és nem lenne senkim,jó megoldás lenne arra hogy kikapcsolódjak. De azért remélem nem maradok vénlány, és lesz valaki aki otthontart...


----------



## Nitha (2009 Február 18)

Szerintem egyszer élünk, ki lehet próbálni, ez szerintem nem egy szörnyű dolog, sőt még élvezni is lehet. Inkább ez mint a megcsalás.


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 22)

Szerintem is inkább ez, mint a megcsalás. Úgysincs örök hűség.


----------



## Simi82 (2009 Február 28)

Az ilyen támájú filmek jók, de az életben nyilván nem minden csaj ilyen csinos és odaadó 
A valóságban szerintem az idősebb korosztály jár ilyen helyekre, és hát nem minden férfi szereti a "mell-indát"


----------



## kágyula (2009 Március 5)

Itt Németországba nagyonsok ilyen Club létesik , de az a furcsa , hogy nagyonsok házaspár jár oda . Ami meg még furcsább sokuk
törzsvendékek . Nemtudom nekem nem lenne jóélmény az a tudatt , hogy az asszonny a másiksarokba ... ,Asszonyt - Autot még ma sem kölcsonzök .


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Nálunk még nem nagy divat,ide minden később jön el,bár én vidéki vagyok,lehet emiatt.


----------



## ondrejo (2009 Március 18)

Nem lehet rossz a dolog, bár asszonkám nem hiszem hogy rajongana érte 
Ismerek olyan házaspárt, akik nagyon jól megvannak, meg baba is van, stb, és időnként elmennek egy klubba és jól érzik magukat..mással. Vagy akár többesben. Nincs lelkiismeret furdalás, nincs sértődés.


----------



## szupergyermek (2009 Március 24)

Mindenképpen támogatom!Régebben sokat jártam társasággal,sőt az egyik nagyon kedves ismerősöm most is csinál egyet....


----------



## izzeporra (2009 Április 5)

Ilyen klubba egyedül is el lehet menni, vagy szigorúan pároknak van?


----------



## negyesil (2009 Május 20)

Elméletben biztos izgató, de próbálj ki egy dolgot! Villamoson, metrón, mozólépcsőn nézd meg a többieket és döntsd el, melyikükkel szexelnél szívesen. Azután gondolj bele, hogy akikkel nem, éppen azokkal kerülsz össze egy swingerklubban és ők ellenben szívesen játszanának veled. 
Kellemes ábrándozást....


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Szerintem jó dolog ha 40 leszek majd eljarok ....


----------



## LNI (2009 Június 7)

Ízlések és pofonok! ;-)

Szerintem inkább a fiatalabb korosztály az, aki részt vesz mindebben.


----------



## NADUDVARI (2009 Június 14)

Én igen is hiszek az örök hűségben nem hiszem hogy valaha is elmenék egy ilyen clubba


----------



## hirlevelem (2009 Június 15)

Szerintem akik küzdenek ezen a téren az érzéseikkel azoknak nem elfogadható, akik szabadabbak azoknak ez is öröm lehet. Van akit a motorozás, van akit a drog, .... engem az erotikaszerelemsex tesz szabaddá!


----------



## JIstvan (2009 Június 20)

*Beleszol a " csapos "*

A csaposnal jelen esetben kicsit tobbrol van szo ugyanis MO -on az eggyik sikeresen mukodo klub az en tulajdonomban volt . Nem a velemenyem , a tapasztalataimat osztanam meg azzokkal akikket erdekel a tema . Tobb vendeglato uzletem volt - discok , ettermek stb es egy nagyon szep videken levo panzio . A holtszezont is kihasznalni alapon jutottam arra az elhatarozasra hogy kiprobalom . Nem csak uzletileg lett sikeres , hanem nagyon sok vendegunkel alakult ki barati kapcsolat , egymast nagyon szereto , tisztelo , a hetkoznapi eletben rendezett csaladi eletet elo parokkal . Fontos es kerem elhinni , hogy ebben az idoszakban fulig szerelmes voltam valakibe , akivel megbeszeltem hogy mi fog tortenni a hetvegeken a panzioban es csak mint hazigazda veszek reszt az osszejoveteleken . Soha / ezer alkalom volt ra / nem csaltam meg ! Nalunk pentektol - vasarnap reggelig tartottak a talalkozok , kozos programokkal / bogracsparti , horgaszat , strandolas stb / Szo sincs arrol , hogy mindenki mindenkivel ! Itt is mint az eltben a szimpatia dontott es nagyon jo hangulatu kulturalt legkorben folyt az osszejovetel . Egyetlen esetben sem volt vita , sertodottseg a visszautasitas miatt minden termeszetesen es nagyon kulturaltan zajlott . Nem az allati osztoneiket gatlastalanul kielo , hanem a sexhatarokat az atlagnal tullepo es feltetlenul onmagukat igy vallalo embereket ismerhettem meg . A szerelem nagyon sok fele lehet es itt megtapasztalhattam , hogy vannak akiknel ezt is elbirja . Hogy meg milyen is azt hadd mondjam el 2 sajat peldaval . Az eggyik nagy szerelmem akivel evek elteltevel mindennap beszelgetek ha teheti , sir a telefonba mert annyira szeret / en is OT / , kozben keptelen elhagyni a ferjet aki megeroszakolta , bezarja megalazza stb . / egyetemi tanar egyebkent / Akirol korabban irtam az akkor 3 eves kislanyunk anyja mikozben en imadtam es O is naponta olvadozott a szerelemtol , amig dolgoztam , a sajat disconkban fekudt le az ugyeletes rendorjarorokkel . Swingertema ? Annyiban hogy OSZINTE kapcsolatban es szerelemben beleferhet ez is / nem kotelezo / es 1000x jobb mint a latszattisztesseg ,a hazugsag .


----------



## bandre23 (2009 Június 22)

*részemről*

maximálisan helytelenitem, nemi betegségek melegágyai. Mo on 1 év alatt megduplázódott a diagnosztizált HIV fertőzőttek száma köszönet többek között a swinger kluboknak, meg a buzulásnak


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

Húúú...J.Istvan nem semmmi! 
A szex lényege veszik el egy ilyen helyen: az intimitás. 
Másrészt álarcban iccaka jobb egy ilyen helyen mutatkozni, mert aztán ciki van, ha megizéled az APEH-ellenőrt...
Had idézzem Bornai Tibit (KFT): 
"Szeretem a grupenszexet, de csak kettes csoportokban!"

Mellesleg hagyd ezeket a kapcsolatsérült, victim-nőket, vannak normálisak is!


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

én már nagyon....de sajna Kanada messze van...


----------



## Valhalla81 (2009 November 27)

nagyon jónak találom hisz itt mindent ki lehet próbálni a nőknek meg különben is ingyenes a legtöbb helyen


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

szerintem nem is olyan rossz hogy vannak ilyen clubbok ,csak nalunk tabu tema


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

Persze hogy noknek ingyenes


----------



## luklaci (2009 December 30)

Szerintem, ha nem lenne rájuk szükség, akkor nem is léteznének,mert nem menne oda senki. Sajnos a szexualitás egyre inkább csak a testiségről szól, holott ne feledjük az ember érző lény. Van is ebből sok-sok betegség, aminek lelki eredete van. A fűvel fával szexelésnek is vannak eredményei a betegségek terén. Színház az egész élet, mint tudjuk. 

Lesley


----------

